# Plants and Chiclids?



## 3 45's (Mar 4, 2012)

one of my 45's has several male malawi's and a frontosa.... can I put plants in here? if so what kind?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Probably not, Africans are known to eat plants and/or dig them up.

You can try plants that are attached to driftwood/rocks (Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias, etc), but there is no guarantee that they will stay untouched either.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I have only live plants with my Africans. Anubias, java fern, fissidens, blyxa, java moss, hygro, vallisneria. 

No issues in MY tank. That said all fish and tanks are different, mine have been with real plants since they were 1" so they grew with them instead of being introduced. 

Mine are all mbuna, no haps


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I have Anubias in all my cichlid tanks. Tries Amazon swards, but they just don't do well for me... Anubias and Java fern seem just fin in my tanks, and thrive. I also have some crypts which do pretty well. 

Anything with thicker leaves usually fares well, ie low light plants lol. But all tanks are different. yoru guys might have a taste for leaves. Doubt the fronts will, but the mbuna's might. Toss in an anubias or something small and see how it goes before spending money on larger/more plants


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's a pic of what mine looks like


__
http://instagr.am/p/J69gDJGq31%2F/


----------

